# New Kid



## SPLITARROW (Jul 14, 2008)

New to the site feel fre to advise


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* SPLITARROW. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

*Welcome to AT*

Welcome from Oklahoma


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT
Some advice have fun on here.:darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## IABowhunter67 (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome!! :darkbeer::tongue:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Best advice i can give you is don't believe everything you read on here yet sort through the pointless posts and you can find some great stuff. Shoot em' straight and always have fun.:wink:


----------



## twoshotlaw (Jun 4, 2008)

*welcome hunt'n partner*

welcome to AT-----hope our hunting season will be another good one
already seeing bucks in the beans ---- its boat time!!!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------

